# Moderlieschen krank



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Vorhin musste ich leider von meinen letzten Samstag gekauften Lieserln eins abfischen, was es sich auch ganz leicht ließ, torkelte es schon mehr oder weniger durch den Teich. Am Tag nach dem Kauf musste ich an seinem Hinterteil *hmh* eine weiße Auflagerung erkennen, da dachte ich zuerst an eine kleine Verletzung, was soll ich da machen? Kann bei so einem kleinen Fisch wohl eh nur abwarten. Heute eben ist er verlangsamt durch den Teich geschwommen und hatte auf der einen Seite ebensolche Auflagerungen. Nicht gut.
Klar habe ich jetzt kein Foto.
Die verbliebenen scheinen alle, soweit einsichtig (sie schwimmen alle eher im trüberen Bereich des Teichs) gesund zu sein.
Irgendwelche Ahnung, was das gewesen sein könnte?
Im Moment hoffe ich nur, dass es nicht ansteckend war......

Wenn allerdings..... Was muss ich tun, falls mir alle daran eingehen sollten? Gibt es da dann vor einem Neubesatz irgendwelche Wartezeiten?
Mein zusätzliches Problem: dieser eine Fisch scheint dummerweise das einzige Männchen gewesen zu sein, gleich am Anfang (2. Tag) hat er eindeutig kurz gestängelt, danach kein einziger Fisch mehr.....
Ist wohl eher abzuraten, im Moment noch zusätzliche Fischchen zu holen?

Sorry, wenns in erfahrenen Ohren richtig dumme Fragen sind, aber als relativer Fischanfänger und fischunerfahren stellt man nunmal keine besonders gscheiten Fragen.......


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Hallo Irene,

das klingt nach einer Verpilzung. Die ist meist die Folge einer Verletzung. Das kann vorher passiert sein, das kann beim Einfangen zum Transport passiert sein, dass kann bei Dir passiert sein. Schwer zu sagen. 

Ob man jetzt versucht, das Lieserl mit Medikamenten wieder fit zu kriegen oder es erlöst...

Auf jeden Fall würde ich das Tier aus dem Teich nehmen (den ich persönlich bei aller Liebe übrigens auch für Moderlieschen zu klein finde).


----------



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Ich weiß, Christine, er wird leider nicht größer :? Und ich hab echt lange herumüberlegt und mich selbstverständlich informiert, wie anders lösen...... Aber ich kann hier keine Gelsenpfütze brauchen, einzige Alternative wäre den Teich zuschütten
Und Übersommerer aus dem Aquaristikbereich für den Teich gehen auch nicht, kein Aquarium vorhanden und wird auch sicher nicht.

Dank dir für deine Antwort, dann will ich echt hoffen, dass dieses Fischlein durch die ganzen Umsetzaktivitäten (kam am Kauftag aus der Quarantäne ins Geschäft rein) nur verletzt war und nix hatte, was dem Rest der "Bande" schaden könnte!


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

wenn es keine möglichkeit gibt, zu vergrößern oder fische im winter ins aq zu setzen.....

warum müssen es dann überhaupt welche sein??


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*



Dawn schrieb:


> IAber ich kann hier keine Gelsenpfütze brauchen, einzige Alternative wäre den Teich zuschütten



Hallo Irene,

nein - es gibt auch andere Alternativen. Oberflächenbewegung mögen sie nicht. Und wenn das alles nichts hilft: Das hier mögen sie auch nicht.


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

ach das ist eine *gelsen*pfütze 

bei uns heißen die piekser "schnaken" 

die larven werden doch aber auch von wasserkäfern, libellenlarven etc. gefuttert, oder?


----------



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Sorry, aber das war jetzt nicht meine Frage, ob ich da überhaupt Lieserln halten kann


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Hallo Irene,

nein, sicher war das nicht Deine Frage, aber es muss mal erwähnt werden. Meine Tips von oben bezogen sich aber auf die Gelsen, nicht auf die Lieserln.


----------



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Nein, keine Oberflächenbewegung, weil ohne Strom dort und keine Chemie oder sonstiges Zeug, wir haben pfützentrinkenden Hund!
Beides KEINE Alternative also.


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

sorry, aber dann hätte ich lieber ein paar schnaken im garten, als unter umständen jeden winter meine fische einzufrieren oder sie wahlweise im sommer zu dünsten 

aber man kann ja neue kaufen, kosten ja nicht die welt....


----------



## danyvet (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Also, ich kenne Irene`s Teicherl. Und ehrlich gesagt, die meisten AQ sind wesentlich kleiner und es schwimmen mehr Fischerl drin herum, tw. kleinere, aber auch tw. größere (zb. Welse), und da sagt auch niemand was dagegen. Und von der Temperatur her ist das im Sommer kein Problem. Ich war zwar erst 2x bei ihr, aber das war beide Male an heißen Tagen und das Wasser in ihrem Teich war nicht wärmer als in meinem.
Vielleicht kannst du ja im nächsten Winter das Wasser so weit ablassen, dass diese flache Randzone über Wasser ist? Ich nehme an, es ist dort am Rand passiert. Oder war es in der nicht ganz so flachen Zone rechts (wenn man die Hütte im Rücken hat)?
Heuer war´s für Wiener Verhältnisse echt eine Ausnahmesituation wie es nur ca. alle 10 Jahre vorkommt. Vor allem, weil es soooo schnell soooo stark abgekühlt hat. Es hat ja innerhalb weniger Tage von 15 °C plus auf 15°C minus abgekühlt (o.s.ä.)

Um auf das kranke Lieserl zurückzukommen (das nix mit der Teichgröße zu tun hat): 
was hätte man tun können/sollen? Bekommt man denn so ein Antimykotikum einfach so in der Zoohandlung?? In Österreich dürfen eigentlich nur Ärzte und Apotheken Arzneimittel verkaufen...


----------



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

@ Dany: Danke 
Ich werd heuer sicher noch diesen Bereich, den du meinst, noch weiter  mit Sand und reingesetzten Pflanzen "abflachen"/versumpfen, dass dort dann garantiert kein Lieserl mehr rein kann, dort waren sie mir ja bei diesem Wettersturz reingeschwommen gewesen und erfroren. Ablassen ist definitiv falsch, dadurch wird der grenzwertig tiefe Bereich ja noch weniger tief bei Frost! Im Spätherbst fülle ich ja genau deshalb meinen Teich immer bis zum Rand auf!
Die Temperatur war heuer so schnell unten, dass ich leider auch nichtmal mehr meine Styrodurplatte auflegen konnte, die wäre dann auf dem Eis gelegen - hätt aber, wie wir leider wissen, den Lieserln auch nix mehr gebracht. Die waren im flachen Bereich leider gefangen, als sich schon ne dünne Eisdecke gebildet hatte

Also so ein Mittel, falls es sowas gäbe, zu bekommen wär sicher für mich kein Problem 

Edit: der Winter davor verlief übrigens mit NULL Verlusten bei den Lieserln, obwohl er nicht weniger frostig als dieser Winter war, einziger Unterschied eben die Schnelligkeit, wie der Frost kam......


----------



## danyvet (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Ja, wenn du es so machen kannst, dass sie nicht gefangen sind, ist das sicher besser als ablassen. War also der kleine Wall zum tiefen Wasser hin etwas höher als der "Ufergraben".  
Tragisch. Aber wird dir sicher nimmer passieren


----------



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Nein, noch nicht höher, aber schnell so zugefroren, dass nix mehr durch konnte, nus so kann ich das Geschehene verstehen.
Nein, da kannst dir echt sicher sein, dass mir DAS nimmer passiert!


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

du hattest aber eigentlich mal andere pläne gehabt irene....



> und habe *netschimpfenbitte* in meiner Not 5 Moderlieserln reingesetzt. Gleich vorweg: die kommen im Winter entweder zu Freunden in einen tieferen Teich oder hier in ein passendes AQ im Keller, wos auch ein bissl kühler ist.



und jetzt wurde halt doch geschimpft


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Tja, gelegentlich ändern sich Pläne, MÜSSEN sich Pläne ändern: im Keller ists definitiv zu warm um sie artgerecht halten zu können (leider hat sichs ergeben, dass wir unten leicht heizen müssen) und dann: fang mal solche quietschlebendigen Lieserln ohne Stress aus einem Teich, auch wenn er noch so klein ist, ohne ihn umzudrehen. Dany weiß, wovon ich rede , sie hats selbst miterlebt, wie unfangbar sie hier sind! Auch jetzt, die Neuen sind kaum zu sehen, halten sich v.a. bodennah im Dickicht auf.
So schwer zu sehen, ob sie noch alle gesund sind..... (um zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen).

Achja, würd ich sie im Keller überwintern KÖNNEN, überleg mal, wie groß das AQ sein müsste, damit sie ARTGERECHT drin leben könnten......Was ist dann mehr Quälerei?


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wie wäre es mit einer 500l tonne? gibts für ca. 30€ im baumarkt. wäre besser und stressfreier als ein aquarium aus glas.


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

BItte, was mach ich mit einer 500 l-Tonne, wenn mein Teich nur 50 l weniger hat?
Abgesehen davon glaub ich, wenn ich mir ein Fass mit ner halben Tonne in den Keller stell (falls du das so gemeint hast!), ich darf samt den Fischen ausziehn 
Ja, abgesehen davon , dass ich keinen Platz dafür hab......

Ich glaub, ich zieh mich zurück aus dem Thema, weil mehr Hilfe (danke, Dany und Christine!) als ich bisher bekommen hab, werd ich wohl nimmer bekommen, klar, bin ja Tierquäler :shock , denen darf man nicht helfen.......


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Hallo Irene,



> Ich glaub, ich zieh mich zurück aus dem Thema, weil mehr Hilfe (danke, Dany und Christine!) als ich bisher bekommen hab, werd ich wohl nimmer bekommen, klar, bin ja Tierquäler , denen darf man nicht helfen.......



Ich betrachte Dich nicht als Tierquäler wobei die Teichgröße definitiv nicht der Hit ist.

Ich habe bisher nur nicht geschrieben, da ich bei meinen ML Gott sei Dank bisher noch
keine Krankheiten oder Auffälligkeiten feststellen hab können.
Deshalb kann ich Dir keine Tips geben.

Eigentlich geht es ja in diesem Thread um ML - Krankheiten und nicht um Überwinterung und
Teichgröße.
Wir können dieses Thema gerne an anderer Stelle weiter diskutieren.
Doch hier sollte in erster Linie Irene geholfen werden.

Achja meine Moderlieschen kamen bis auf 2 alle aus einem anderen Teich, der auch
bei mir in der Nähe war. 
Ich persönlich denke mir, dass die ML, die in so kleinen Aquarien in Geschäften gehalten werden, auf alle Fälle anfälliger gegen Krankheiten sind, als Moderlieschen die aus
einem anderen Teich kommen.

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

War ja nur ne idee . . . entschuldigung  könnte ja auch ne kleinere sein. hab doch geschrieben das ich nicht alles gelesen habe  und wer hat gesagt das du ne tierquälerin bist . . . versteh ich nicht  moderlieschen kenn ich nur aus diesem forum, hab selbst noch keine in natura gesehen. dachte nur weil das thema überwinterung und aquarium aufkam . . .     mandy


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

@ Markus: bitte bloß nicht verschieben, weil eben Thema hätt sein sollen: die Erkrankung meines frisch gekauften Lieserls, deshalb hatte ichs auch genau hier eingestellt.
Hab jetzt auch das dritte Jahr Lieserln und bisher hatte ich nie auch nur das geringste Problem mit ihnen (die Vorgänger waren aus derselben Quelle, da ich niemanden privat in der Gegend kenne, der Lieserln hat, kam der Megazoo zum Zug, diese eine Filiale hat auch unter Aquarianern einen guten Ruf).
Jetzt eben dieser eine Erkrankte, direkt nach dem Kauf.

Wünsch dir auch weiterhin soviel Erfolg beim Aufziehen deiner Lieserln! 

Und ja, ich bin mir dessen sehr bewusst (zum wiederholten Male nun gesagt), dass mein Teich sicher mehr als grenzwertig von der Größe ist, ich hätte, wenn die Möglichkeit wäre, sicher einen größeren gewählt (tiefer und 1000l), aber es gibt noch andere Bedürfnisse in dieser Familie betreffend unseres Gärtleins, so war diese Größe das Äußerste, was ich nehmen konnte.

@ Mandy: 18-20° Indoor sind definitiv zuviel für Lieserln zu, Überwintern. Egal, wie groß oder klein das Gefäß ist, falls ich sie überhaupt gefangen bekomm. Nein, kein Problem......


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Da bin ich beruhigt. danke irene und alles gute für das lieserl. . . schade das ich nicht helfen kann . . .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Hallo Irene,

Nein ich wollte Doch nicht Deinen ursprünglichen Thread verschieben, sondern nur darauf
hinweisen, dass es in diesem Thread eben um Moderlieschen Krankheiten geht und nicht
eben um Überwinterung und Teichgröße.
Nur findet man halt auch so gut wie keine Literatur oder Erfahrungsberichte über
Moderlieschenkrankheiten, da sich wahrscheinlich sehr wenige damit beschäftigen.
Es gibt ja auch nur, so glau ich zumindest, ein vernünftiges Buch über Moderlieschen.
Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen hab ich dieses nicht einmal.

LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Hab jetzt ein bissl gegoogelt und ne Möglichkeit gefunden, was es evtl. sein hätte können: Saprolegnia.

Was mich jetzt bedenklicher stimmt: war jetzt locker 10 Minuten draußen beim Teich und kein Fisch zu sehen (seh noch nicht ganz auf den Boden runter)...... Werde weiter warten, ob nicht doch noch wer "auftaucht"......


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Servus Irene

Das mit deinem Lieserl tut mir sehr leid, aber auch ich kann Dir nicht weiterhelfen .

Ich habe aber gelesen das gekaufte Lieserln beim Transport desöfteren zu Schaden kommen.
Weiß allerdings nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe ... vielleicht im Lieserl-Thread 

Ich drück die Daumen das alles wieder gut wird


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Danke, Helmuth! 
Du, ich kann mich an den Thread erinnern, war eh hier im Forum!
Sind halt kleine Fischerln, zart und verletzlich..... Die kleinste Verletzung ist gerechnet auf deren Oberfläche doch schon riesig......


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

@Markus: wie heißt denn das Buch?


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

also das oben beschriebene Mittel tut Deinem Hund garantiert NIX.....  das ist nur für Mückenlarven gefährlich.. das wird sogar grossflächig von Bundesländern eingesetzt, da werden Tonnen von in Gewässer gekippt um die Biester in Schach zu halten....   les Dir das doch mal durch, bevor Du das so vehement absägst.. das ist keine Chemie, nur ein Bakterium, dass Mückenlarven angreift

http://www.neudorff-profi.de/index.php?id=108


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Hallo Dany,

das Buch heisst " das Moderlieschen" von Andreas Arnold und Holger Längert.

Lg Markus


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*

Danke, Markus!
Andreas Arnold... ist mir ein Begriff 
kommt sofort auf die amazon-Wunschliste 


edit: derzeit nicht verfügbar 
ist wohl vergriffen.....


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen krank*



Dawn schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin mir dessen sehr bewusst (zum wiederholten Male nun gesagt), dass mein Teich sicher mehr als grenzwertig von der Größe ist, ich hätte, wenn die Möglichkeit wäre, sicher einen größeren gewählt (tiefer und 1000l), aber es gibt noch andere Bedürfnisse in dieser Familie betreffend unseres Gärtleins, so war diese Größe das Äußerste, was ich nehmen konnte.



Hallo Irene,

ich will Dir wirklich nichts Böses - aber das Dir der Mangel bewußt ist, macht es nicht besser. Eher schlimmer. 

Ich kann verstehen, dass Du Dein Teichlein möchtest und ich kann verstehen, dass Du keine Mücken (Gelsen) möchtest. Lieserln sind niedlich - aber nur wenn es ihnen gut geht.

Alternativen, die keinem Tier schaden, wurden Dir gezeigt. Vielleicht gehst Du noch mal in Dich und überlegst, was die Fischchen dazu sagen würden.


----------

